# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Capt. Kirk watching the 2013 VMA Awards and Miley Cyrus

## Tinkerbell

This one is for Star Trek fans and especially for you Sagan.  Enjoy

----------


## kc1895

ROFL!!!!  ::  Loved George's appearance in there too.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Chantellabella

> This one is for Star Trek fans and especially for you Sagan.  Enjoy



I feel their pain. 

Thanks for posting this. I love Star Trek videos. I'll have to find the one with Star Trek vs Star Wars.

----------


## Otherside

That is the best laugh I have had in a while. LMFAO.

----------


## Sagan

LOL! That was great, Thanks for posting. I needed the laugh!  ::):

----------


## Tinkerbell

A friend of mine posted this on my facebook page and I still haven't stopped laughing.  I'm glad everyone enjoyed it. 

P.S. Hope your mother is doing well Sagan.

----------


## Sagan

Thanks Tinker. She's going in today for her cystoscopy. Hoping for good news.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

So that's the Miley Cyrus performance I've heard passing mention of, and I can't think of a better way to have been introduced to it.

I now take my leave of this thread feeling puzzled and amused.

----------

